
Show HN: Calendar API for Developers - himanshuy
https://campaigndays.com
======
darrenwestall
I’ll sign up tomorrow - we offer a social media scheduler in our platform and
this looks great to highlight holidays and times to post.

Will feedback to you any issues!

~~~
himanshuy
Thank you. Would love to hear back from you!

------
himanshuy
Hi everyone, Would love to know what do you think about CampaignDays.

The motivation behind this service is to help developers who run marketing
campaigns. They can just hook their marketing platforms with our API and not
worry about setting dates for their campaigns.

MVP version is launched with 3 custom calendars:

1\. Public Holiday Calendar

2\. Long Weekend Calendar

3\. E-Commerce Calendar

